# Michaels coupon



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

Quick question, I signed up with Michaels to get their 40% coupon... does anyone know if i can use this multiple times in one day if i hit up different stores or does the coupon cancel out after the first use for 24 hours?


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I've used the 40% coupons multiple times in the same store. The way it seems to work is that you can't hand the cashier a coupon for each item that you're buying at that particular time. I've gone back to the same store later the same day with another coupon, and had no problems. Take some friends or family members with you - each person can use a coupon on one item.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I posted this before and you can print this out and they take them. they also take ACMoore and JoAnns to.

http://dealspl.us/michaels-coupons


----------



## Costume Ideas (Jul 28, 2010)

I can second that you can use the Michaels coupons multiple times a day at the same or different stores. In the past, I've been quite aggressive about using them: I signed up for their email list, signed up for the snail mail circulars, and if I really needed a lot of coupons and wasn't able to print them out, I'd go buy multiple copies of the Sunday paper to use them (it was always worth it financially). 

It may vary from area to area, depending on the competition, but my Jo Ann's will also take the Michaels coupons. You might also want to check and see if there's a Tall Mouse near you, some will take those coupons as well.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Otaku said:


> I've used the 40% coupons multiple times in the same store. The way it seems to work is that you can't hand the cashier a coupon for each item that you're buying at that particular time. I've gone back to the same store later the same day with another coupon, and had no problems. Take some friends or family members with you - each person can use a coupon on one item.


Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

